# Audio delay filter?



## unfa (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi!

I'm using OBS for recording and I consistently have to delay my audio 3 or 4 frames in relation to the video to get a proper sync.

I saw there is a video delay filter (and I tested that it works) but no audio delay.

I can introduce the delay with external tools, becasue I use JACK audio and Carla effects host to feed OBS the audio.

Do you think such an effect would be helpful for fixing live streaming sync issues?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 17, 2017)

Audio delay is not done via a filter. It's a setting in the Mixer. Click the cog next to the Mixer label and set the Sync delay there.


----------



## unfa (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh! Awesome, thank you!


----------



## unfa (Feb 25, 2017)

I've finally tested this feature, and it's great. Actaully having the sync ofset for all audio tracks in the mixer is very convenient. Filters wouldn't be as easy to use. Finally I've got perfect A/V sync :)


----------



## banjogit (Mar 27, 2021)

In my OBS scene I have imported an audio wav-file as media source. When switching to the scene I want my audio track to start, and this wörks properly well. But how is the audio delay done for this media source? Sync offset in the extended mixer properties doesn't seem to have any effect on the audio track in the reorded mp4 video. Even extreme  values (like several seconds) don't show up in my recording.


----------



## banjogit (Mar 27, 2021)

I found a solution by myself. I had to implement another audio input capture with "loopback" as device. My media source / audio file now goes to the new audio input capture device and that's where sync offset works in the advanced audio properties. Hell knows why this doesn't work directly on media sources.


----------

